# How's everyone doin?



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Figured its been long enough since I've posted something on the Taxidermy forum. 

Not much has been going on here. I keep hearing about good bucks in the area going down but not many have made there way to my shop but I know it's early!! How's everyone else doing this season?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Getting a few nice ones from Livingston CO two real nice 10's. So far about 25 for the season to start.

Good luck this year Chris.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Big Buck said:


> Getting a few nice ones from Livingston CO two real nice 10's. So far about 25 for the season to start.
> 
> Good luck this year Chris.


Thanks Big Buck you too!! With the corn and everything coming off early and will all be off by gun opener there will be a bunch more on the way to both of our door steps!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...to busy to be sitting here typing but had to check my Email..and there goes the phone, again....
later


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...to busy to be sitting here typing but had to check my Email..and there goes the phone, again....
> later


lol nuff said!!


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Hopin to drop something to bring to you Chris. Good luck on your season as well.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

passed on a youth deer that still had velvet... like an idiot. i didnt think about freeze drying the antlers face palm.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> passed on a youth deer that still had velvet... like an idiot. i didnt think about freeze drying the antlers face palm.


Live and learn Neil!!  I am hoping for a velvet deer someday that would be awesome!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Slug Gunner said:


> Hopin to drop something to bring to you Chris. Good luck on your season as well.


Thanks SG!! Let me know if you want a tag along guy this winter after some yotes!! With my bro and I having this new camera I am hoping to get some action on it while the snow is flying!!


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Chris you are still going to do that that sheep hide for me I just have to make time to call you.


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> Thanks SG!! Let me know if you want a tag along guy this winter after some yotes!! With my bro and I having this new camera I am hoping to get some action on it while the snow is flying!!


Sure will Chris. My 2nd son is going to arrive in Feb. so I'm hoping to get some serious coyote hunting before then. Time will be limited afterwards I'm sure!!


----------

